# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Do Paul & Emily Get Together?

## Emmak2005

I read in last weeks Inside Soap's "Soapy Snippets" column the following: Which gay soapie is going to get tongues wagging when they hop into bed with a member of the opposite sex? A confusing love triangle ensues. I'm convinced that it's Paul Lambert (Mathew Bose) & Emily Kirk (Kate McGregor). As Emily's still married to Paddy, and she and Paul have become quite close ever since they first met, especially when he was teaching her how to drive. It's either them or the new gay couple in Family Affairs. So I'm just drawing at short straws here. What does everyone else think?

----------


## daisy38

If it is Paul and Emily i reckon it will just be a one night thing that he will regret and it will ruin the friendship!  :Big Grin: 

Don't know about Family Affairs coz i don't watch it!

----------


## Luna

Oh i hope it's not them

Emily and Paul are too good together  -the writers can't riun that with a one night stand

----------


## Debbie Meadows

I think it'll be Paul and Emily, but it could also be Trish and taht Gay bloke in Family Affairs she was trying to chat up yesterday or Yasmin and the other one sorry don't know there names yet.

----------


## dddMac1

i hope it is not Emily and paul

----------


## Georgie

it wont be :Sick: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how gay is paul? and how unlikely is emily to have a one night stand? i rest my case

----------


## chec2k

Sadly, I have a feeling it is Paul and Emily.

----------


## Georgie

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## dddMac1

they have become really close so who knows

----------


## Georgie

how can you say that emily is a prude and pauls gay!!!!!

----------


## soapy dream

> i hope it is not Emily and paul


i agree there too much like bessie mates!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i no they are all other each other

----------


## Potato1992

emily wouldn't do that and paul wouldn't let her, it sounds like a family affairs event

----------


## iocioc

NO This cant happen!!!

----------


## EJ2103

Sorry but paul is like gorg and emily is so plain that's why they work as friends but i think a one night stand would ruin it!! the writers would not do that they wouldn't be that stupid would they?? 
Mathew said their was some good storylines coming up when i last received a letter but i think that was the childhood one!?!?

----------


## kayla05

That would never Happen, i mean Emily wont jump into bed with anyone, she and Paddy werent even sleeping together! and Paul is GAY! that just wouldn't happen!

----------

